# 50" chainsaw bar



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever used a GB Hi-tech professional titanium chainsaw bar? I am needing one about that size for a couple trees coming up. Priced the 59" stihl bar from a local dealer today and was gave a price of $375. Is that about right for anyone who has priced one. thanks guys


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds about right. Cannon lists a 50” bar at $305 a 60” bar at $395. You will need a saw with some serious sack to pull that thing.


----------



## thejdman04 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds about right, as stated you need a GOOD saw for that size bar. Thats the biggest bar I have on my 3120xp and it works that saw.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a stihl 084 so I should be ok. The bar I mentioned is $149 I think. I was just wondering why it is so much cheaper than the canon or stihl bar that size? thanks for the replies


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 21, 2009)

Wolfking42084 said:


> Has anyone ever used a GB Hi-tech professional titanium chainsaw bar? I am needing one about that size for a couple trees coming up. Priced the 59" stihl bar from a local dealer today and was gave a price of $375. Is that about right for anyone who has priced one. thanks guys



If you look on my avatar that is the Stihl (I thought it was 54" but maybe it was 59") bar, that was on a Stihl 088 and it was fairly underpowered in fact I ended up putting the bar that the saw came with back on to finish the face cut and do the back cut. I paid 275.00 pounds for the bar so your price is definitely about right. Hope this helps.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 21, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> If you look on my avatar that is the Stihl (I thought it was 54" but maybe it was 59") bar, that was on a Stihl 088 and it was fairly underpowered in fact I ended up putting the bar that the saw came with back on to finish the face cut and do the back cut. I paid 275.00 pounds for the bar so your price is definitely about right. Hope this helps.



If you look at the avatar again you will see I had to cut a mini wedge out because of the friction from the side of the cut of the wet Poplar wood. That bar was an expensive lesson.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 21, 2009)

we have one of them orange gb bars or something like that with the titanium tip i think its 60 some inches or so. man its so stinkin heavy i can hardly lift the 3120xp when its on the pos feels like its made of lead or heavy iron the boss paid over 400 bucks fer it at this lil hole in the wall saw shop he likes so much the thing must out weigh the the 3120xp two times over. what a piece of crap!!!


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats what I found this one so cheap, no one can hold the thing up. haha. Thanks guys


----------



## Treetom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wolf. I've run a 36" GB bar on my 3120 since this past May. Cool paint job, but the orange has started to where off. Haven't noticed the weight of the bar so much, since the 3120 is so damn heavy already. Some of the Oregon bars of the same length seem quite flimsy and have easily bent over the years. Solid bar, indeed.


----------



## woodchux (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive seen some long bars that had a powerhead on each end...


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 21, 2009)

I guess you guys have never used or seen a Cannon bar. They weigh more than a GB. When you are getting a bar this big, it will sit most of the time and make you not want to use the saw because of the weight and awkwardness. So I suggest you get a smaller spare to have around too.


----------



## 046 (Jan 21, 2009)

084 with 48in Stihl bar feels just right!


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. The weight of the 084 is unbelievable anyway. I only use it when I need to. I have the stihl 36" bar it came with, so that gives me something smaller to use on most big trees. I need something big for a crotch I have coming up that I need to split in half to load and haul off. Just making sure these were pretty good bars. thanks


----------

